# My little baby Villa



## RSandelli (Nov 11, 2010)

So I had to put my little baby Villa down today. I am insanely upset. He got a fungal infection and no matter what I did, he just couldn't shake it. I had gotten him a beautiful new 10 Gallon tank and he swam a few great laps with his fins open and spread out in their full splendor before succumbing to the infection a few days later. 

He was a little light in my life and I loved him so much. I am devastated. This morning I woke up and he was on his back, barely breathing so after trying everything and several hours to revive him - I put him down. It was one of the hardest things I have ever done. 

All my friends think I am nuts to be crying over a little betta fish but he was incredible. He had such a personality and always made me laugh with his moods. I will really truly miss him. 

My fiancee and I (how loved him as much as I did) are going to bury him tommorow. He was my first Betta and I am glad that he opened my heart to the personalities and possibilities of these little guys. 

I miss you Villa and love you with all my heart. 

-Rachael


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, I'm so sorry! I know, in reality, they are just fish, but bettas do have personalities, no 2 are the same. They all have different fins, colors, behavior... they're special. Hope you get another one! So sorry.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry. I can't imagine losing one of my babies again.


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

AHH how many years


----------

